# apic error on cpu#

## nzyme

Hi

im having a problem with my dual setup:

```

Dual P3 XEON 2mb cache

Aopen DX2Gplus -scsi -lan i440GX 

1024mb (512,256,128,128) 133mhz sd-ram

diamond viper v770 32mb

MPS spec 1.4 and NO option for 1.1 :(

slackware 10.0  8)  :lol: 

```

The problem:

when i copy an iso image of lets say 4gb from my P4 Winxp system to the Xeon using windows filesharing (read: samba) i get the following messages when looking at the output of 'dmesg':

```

APIC error on CPU0: 00(04)

APIC error on CPU1: 00(02)

APIC error on CPU1: 02(02)

APIC error on CPU0: 04(04)

APIC error on CPU1: 02(02)

APIC error on CPU0: 04(04)

APIC error on CPU1: 02(08)

```

i get very much of these and after a while the filetransfer stalls and the blinking cursor at my local console stopped blinking  :Confused: 

i also get them when just contacting apache...

so it looks like the problem only occurs when there is network activity...

with the APIC errors i also get the next message, but less often:

```

unexpected irq trap at vector d0

```

Ive tried several kernels:

2.4.18 - doesnt compile... 

2.4.20 - if it did compile, it didnt fix shit

2.4.27 - nothin'

2.6.8.1 - yelled and died

2.6.9 - walked out the room

2.6.9-mm1 - went to town

2.6.10-rc1 - took a bear

with the following lilo append line:

```

append = "acpi=off apm=off nolapic noapic pci=noacpi"

```

and as you can see, all of these kernels did not fix my problem  :Crying or Very sad: 

all powermanagement, apm and acpi setting are disabled, smp support is fixed at 2 cpu's. I have high memory support for 4gb and enabled mtrr,realtimeclockgen etc.

i tried using just one memory module (a 512,128 or a 256 module) but that didnt work. Also using a RTL8139 10/100mb ethernet card did not solve the problem (ofcourse with the intel disabled in the bios and no intel lan driver in the kernel)

dmesg output after a normal boot using the following append line :

append = "apic=debug acpi=off apm=off noapic nolapic pci=noacpi"

```

Linux version 2.6.10-rc1 (root@ophidian) (gcc version 3.3.4) #9 SMP Tue Oct 26 17:22:42 CEST 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff8000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff8000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

127MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000fb500

On node 0 totalpages: 262128

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 32752 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI 2.1 present.

Intel MultiProcessor Specification v1.4

    Virtual Wire compatibility mode.

OEM ID: ACER     Product ID: M21A         APIC at: 0xFEE00000

Processor #0 6:10 APIC version 17

Processor #1 6:10 APIC version 17

I/O APIC #2 Version 17 at 0xFEC00000.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Processors: 2

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=Linux-2.6-smp ro root=801 apic=debug acpi=off ap

m=off noapic nolapic pci=noacpi

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0441000 soft=c043f000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 701.821 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1035188k/1048512k available (2178k kernel code, 12676k reserved, 681k da

ta, 440k init, 131008k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 1384.44 BogoMIPS (lpj=692224)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps:        0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000040

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel Pentium III (Cascades) stepping 01

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 5855.10 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 6 msecs.

Getting VERSION: 40011

Getting VERSION: 40011

Getting ID: 0

Getting LVT0: 700

Getting LVT1: 400

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

Booting processor 1/1 eip 2000

CPU 1 irqstacks, hard=c0442000 soft=c0440000

Initializing CPU#1

masked ExtINT on CPU#1

Calibrating delay loop... 1400.83 BogoMIPS (lpj=700416)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps:        0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000040

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel Pentium III (Cascades) stepping 01

Total of 2 processors activated (2785.28 BogoMIPS).

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 701.0517 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 100.0216 MHz.

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

CPU0:

 domain 0: span 3

  groups: 1 2

CPU1:

 domain 0: span 3

  groups: 2 1

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0200, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1098828875.447:0): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Initializing Cryptographic API

vesafb: framebuffer at 0x84000000, mapped to 0xf8800000, using 937k, total 16320

k

vesafb: mode is 800x600x8, linelength=800, pages=30

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:03af

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Pseudocolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=0:0:0:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 100x37

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 440GX Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 941M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 32M @ 0xe0000000

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.5.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 sec

onds).

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

elevator: using anticipatory as default io scheduler

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

PIIX4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:07.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:07.1 (0000 -> 0001)

PIIX4: chipset revision 1

PIIX4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

PIIX4: neither IDE port enabled (BIOS)

Probing IDE interface ide0...

ide0: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide1...

ide1: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

scsi0 : Adaptec AIC7XXX EISA/VLB/PCI SCSI HBA DRIVER, Rev 6.2.36

        <Adaptec aic7896/97 Ultra2 SCSI adapter>

        aic7896/97: Ultra2 Wide Channel A, SCSI Id=7, 32/253 SCBs

(scsi0:A:1): 40.000MB/s transfers (20.000MHz, offset 15, 16bit)

  Vendor: IBM-PCCO  Model: ST39102LC     !#  Rev: B201

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

scsi0:A:1:0: Tagged Queuing enabled.  Depth 32

(scsi0:A:4): 40.000MB/s transfers (20.000MHz, offset 15, 16bit)

  Vendor: SEAGATE   Model: SX118202LC        Rev: B704

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

scsi0:A:4:0: Tagged Queuing enabled.  Depth 32

scsi1 : Adaptec AIC7XXX EISA/VLB/PCI SCSI HBA DRIVER, Rev 6.2.36

        <Adaptec aic7896/97 Ultra2 SCSI adapter>

        aic7896/97: Ultra2 Wide Channel B, SCSI Id=7, 32/253 SCBs

SCSI device sda: 17774160 512-byte hdwr sectors (9100 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 1, lun 0

SCSI device sdb: 35566480 512-byte hdwr sectors (18210 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

 sdb: sdb1

Attached scsi disk sdb at scsi0, channel 0, id 4, lun 0

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 7, io base 0x9440

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

md: raid0 personality registered as nr 2

md: raid1 personality registered as nr 3

md: raid10 personality registered as nr 9

md: raid5 personality registered as nr 4

raid5: automatically using best checksumming function: pIII_sse

   pIII_sse  :  1404.000 MB/sec

raid5: using function: pIII_sse (1404.000 MB/sec)

md: md driver 0.90.0 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (8191 buckets, 65528 max) - 304 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/proje

cts/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Starting balanced_irq

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 440k freed

Adding 996020k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal

eepro100.c:v1.09j-t 9/29/99 Donald Becker http://www.scyld.com/network/eepro100.

html

eepro100.c: $Revision: 1.36 $ 2000/11/17 Modified by Andrey V. Savochkin <saw@sa

w.sw.com.sg> and others

eth0: 0000:00:10.0, 00:00:E2:2A:23:E3, I/O at 0x9400, IRQ 7.

  Receiver lock-up bug exists -- enabling work-around.

  Board assembly 098114-016, Physical connectors present: RJ45

  Primary interface chip i82555 PHY #1.

  General self-test: passed.

  Serial sub-system self-test: passed.

  Internal registers self-test: passed.

  ROM checksum self-test: passed (0x24c9f043).

  Receiver lock-up workaround activated.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda2, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sdb1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

root@ophidian:~#

```

ive posted my problem at some other forums... ended up with nothing, so a friend recommended the gentoo forums as beeing da best  :Smile:  time to proof ey :p

-edit-

@ WinXP PRO i get an ACPI bios error while doing the same copy... and also my mouse lags suddenly...  :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by nzyme on Wed Oct 27, 2004 5:42 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## nzyme

*kick*

----------

## nzyme

damn  :Rolling Eyes:  kicked again....

----------

## Rainmaker

a quick search with google revealed you either have hardware problems, or you need a BIOS update.

But these are non-fatal errors. I wouldn't worry about it too much

----------

## nzyme

hardware problems: all is new... well no problems ever occured.

bios update: i already run the latest 1.07

and i should worry if couses lockups ??  :Shocked: 

----------

## nxsty

Try with a diffent network card. The RTL8139 is crap  :Sad: 

If it doesen't help send a mail to lkml!

----------

## nzyme

 *nxsty wrote:*   

> Try with a diffent network card. The RTL8139 is crap 
> 
> If it doesen't help send a mail to lkml!

 

i know, but i havent got something else at the moment  :Smile: 

al mail to lkml has been send, after almost a month of trying and posting at different forums im getn pissed . . .

----------

## revertex

```
APIC error on CPU0: 04(04) 
```

root-tail show-me these errors all the time, i'm going crazy with it, all my hardware works fine, my bios is up to date, everything work's as expected here, then i just ignore these errors.

is it hurt your machine in any way?

----------

## nzyme

if i get to much of these the system locks... thats all...

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nzyme

what happens if you copy large files over your nic, cus thats when my system locks..

and NXTY, you think there would be any difference if i try a 3COM 3C905 card instead of the realtech? i know realtech is or was proc dependant... but if that has anything to do with the problem... dunno

----------

## nzyme

kick.....

----------

## pharaoh

I'm having these same errors, and I'm using two 3com 905's.  I just switched over to this dual CPU board for my home server/router and never saw these errors before.  Haven't noticed any performance problems though, but  I'll come back here and freak out if I see anything   :Wink: 

----------

## nzyme

 *pharaoh wrote:*   

> I'm having these same errors, and I'm using two 3com 905's.  I just switched over to this dual CPU board for my home server/router and never saw these errors before.  Haven't noticed any performance problems though, but  I'll come back here and freak out if I see anything  

 

woohoooo  :Very Happy:  finally some1 with da same problem   :Wink: 

you have the exact same mainboard + 2 xeon cpu's ? 

and you also get the damn errors with large file transfers ?

if not, plz post some more details.... 

btw, im strongly thinking of selling my dual system and buying a p4 or dual p3 for it... And all cus of these damned apic errors   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## pharaoh

Well I didn't even notice the errors until today while I was trying to track down why I can't compile ANYTHING on the system (long story).  Anyway...hardware is:

Abit BP6

Dual Celeron 466Mhz

386 PC100 SDRAM

I'm running nfsd but haven't tried to move anything huge since I've switched to this hardware.  The internet routing is fine, playing mp3s off of the nfs shares works, but I do get those errors in my dmesg.

I used to run a server off of my hardware that I have in my desktop now (dual Athlon MP) and never got these errors.  Maybe it's an Intel thing?

----------

## nzyme

perhaps you could try moving large files over the network...

and if you google you'll find there are many more people with YOUR problem, instead of MY problem. The 440BX vs the 440GX i mean  :Smile: 

think im gonna try the new -mm2 kernel.... altough i dont think it will solve anything   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *pharaoh wrote:*   

> Well I didn't even notice the errors until today while I was trying to track down why I can't compile ANYTHING on the system (long story).  Anyway...hardware is:
> 
> Abit BP6
> 
> Dual Celeron 466Mhz
> ...

 

this is due to bad construction.

you need to do some soldering on your mobo: check this page

i did that mod and now my system works fine.

good luck

----------

## Primozic

Hello,

I get these APIC errors as well, usually when I'm doing something network-related.  This doesn't seem to be an Intel-only problem, as I'm using a dual Athlon machine.  So far they have been relatively harmless.

I've noticed that if I disable IRQ load balancing in the kernel, I get fewer of these error messages.  If you have that enabled, you might want disable it and give it a try.

----------

## Spirit4ever

My machine is a Dual-P3 800 and these errors are "just" appearing.

No network activity ..no nothing.

..could it be, that there is a routine, which cannot handle older Dual-Systems and actually means nothing?

----------

## pharaoh

Well my system suddenly stopped booting one day.  It froze, so I rebooted, and it didn't get all the way through to command prompt.  I took it out and put the other board I was using in there and it's fine.  I bought the capacitor to fix it, I just don't have a good soldering gun to do it   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## SnEptUne

I have the same problem as well.  My system is a Pentium 4, 1.8 Ghz, which is about 2 years old.  I don't think it is a dual cpu related problem since I only have one cpu.

----------

## xanderhsia

I got a infestation of these too in my new rig. Seems to happen most when I do hard drive benching using bonnie++. During this test, my log fills up rapidly with 

Jan 20 20:50:43 localhost APIC error on CPU0: 00(60)

Jan 20 20:50:45 localhost APIC error on CPU0: 60(60)

Jan 20 20:50:48 localhost APIC error on CPU0: 60(60)

Jan 20 20:51:15 localhost APIC error on CPU1: 00(60)

Jan 20 20:52:02 localhost APIC error on CPU1: 60(60)

Jan 20 20:52:07 localhost APIC error on CPU1: 60(60)

Jan 20 20:52:11 localhost APIC error on CPU0: 60(60)

Jan 20 20:52:33 localhost APIC error on CPU1: 60(60)

Jan 20 20:53:15 localhost APIC error on CPU0: 60(60)

Jan 20 20:53:32 localhost APIC error on CPU1: 60(60)

Jan 20 20:54:12 localhost APIC error on CPU1: 60(60)

Jan 20 20:55:46 localhost APIC error on CPU0: 60(60)

Jan 20 20:56:20 localhost APIC error on CPU1: 60(60)

Somewhere on Google, someone noted that these sorts of errors are caused by bad hardware, noisy APIC bus, or lousy ACPI tables. The suggested solution was to disable APIC and/or ACPI  altogether. Having spent the dough on this hyperthreaded P4, I am unwilling to disable these. So I'm off to see if I can update the bios and dissassemble the dsdt tables to see if anything pops up.

----------

## purplerhino

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> this is due to bad construction.
> 
> you need to do some soldering on your mobo: check this page
> ...

 

I've done that mod several years ago, and ever since then my previously flakey BP6 has been very reliable.  However, I still get those error messages occasionally, so that's not a fix to rid yourself of those error messages.  Despite those messages, this system just keeps going and going and doesn't seem to be bothered by it.  So if your BP6 locks up constantly, then investigate the capacitor problem.  if it works fine but you get that message, I wouldn't lose any sleep over it.

----------

## rapsel

Hi there,

This is the first time I post on this forum. 

I have the same problem as the rest who has "APIC error on CPU0"  errors.

My system is a SuperMicro 370DL3 server motherboard with 2  1Ghz procs on it and 1 gig of ECC Registered SDRAM, and 

2 Ultra ATA 133 TX2 cards onboard which gives my on every disk UDMA 133.  :Smile: 

I am running 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 kernel. My chipset is ServerWorks LE.

The only thing I can say about the procs is that they are not manufacturate in the same country, 

one is Malaysia, and the other I don't remember, but it was not Malaysia.  :Wink:   (both Coppermine)

They are both exactly the same procs, I know, you have 2 different 

1Ghz procs, but these are the same.

I really think my systems is NOT performing as it should, as to what others say that they don't have a decrease of speed,  my system

is slower than my PIII 933 mHz, single CPU with UDMA 33!  :Sad: 

Can this be a kernel glitch with dual systems, or is there something wrong with my hardware?

Thanx in Advance,

Greetz,

----------

